# Advice on new wife!!!



## Jmoreilly (Aug 24, 2012)

I was married in Feb of this year. My wife is Japanese and I am very much in love. The problem. I really don't think she cares about sex. She can go for a couple of weeks without it and dismisses my advances like there is nothing wrong. I have confronted her on this but she always says that she doesn't want to bother me and she is just giving me space. I just don't buy it anymore. I am 41 years old, consider myself attractive but her lack of interest is really starting to bother me. Makes me feel like there is something wrong with me.. Hope this doesn't sound petty. Just need some advice.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Accept it, or divorce.

Make your choice.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

It sounds like there may be more to this.

Have you suggested marriage counselling?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

What was your sex life before you married her?


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Jmoreilly said:


> She can go for a couple of weeks without it and dismisses my advances like there is nothing wrong. I have confronted her on this but she always says that she doesn't want to bother me and she is just giving me space.


Her reply seems backwards. She rejects b/c she doesn't want to bother you and is giving you space?

Have you sat down with her and told her that this is a big problem?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Toffer said:


> What was your sex life before you married her?


My question exactly?

Also is she a native Japanese or was she born in the US? How traditional was her upbringing? (Just asking for a cultural reference)









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Jmoreilly said:


> I was married in Feb of this year. My wife is Japanese and I am very much in love. The problem. I really don't think she cares about sex. She can go for a couple of weeks without it and dismisses my advances like there is nothing wrong. I have confronted her on this but she always says that she doesn't want to bother me and she is just giving me space. I just don't buy it anymore. I am 41 years old, consider myself attractive but her lack of interest is really starting to bother me. Makes me feel like there is something wrong with me.. Hope this doesn't sound petty. Just need some advice.


I'd make sure she is not getting it somewhere else. Then once that's out point blank ask her about it. If she won't talk go to a Marriage councilor.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Married only six months huh?

Maybe the warranty is still in force? Return her!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

How were things when you all were dating?


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

Get out now or you'll end up like me.


----------



## pattimang (Aug 30, 2012)

It sounds like there may be more to this.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

run,very very fast...


----------

